# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  مشکل نصب composer

## arash ghafori

سلام
دوستان من تازه میخواستم با لاراول کار کنم. متوجه شدم که باید یه برنامه به نام composer رو نصب کنم.
بعد از این که برای اولین بار نصب کردنش یه ارور داد که از ssl بود و با ویرایش فایل php.ini اون مشکل حل شد.

بعد که برا بار دوم اومدم نصبش کنم این ارورو میده و هر کاری میکنم نصب نمیشه :

Download failed: file_get_contents(): SSL operation failed with code 1. OpenSSL Error messages:
error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed
file_get_contents(): Failed to enable crypto
file_get_contents(https://getcomposer.org/composer.phar): failed to open stream: operation failed
Download failed: file_get_contents(): SSL operation failed with code 1. OpenSSL Error messages:
error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed
file_get_contents(): Failed to enable crypto
file_get_contents(https://getcomposer.org/composer.phar): failed to open stream: operation failed
Download failed: file_get_contents(): SSL operation failed with code 1. OpenSSL Error messages:
error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed
file_get_contents(): Failed to enable crypto
file_get_contents(https://getcomposer.org/composer.phar): failed to open stream: operation failed
The download failed repeatedly, aborting.


دوستان اگه امکانش هست راهنمایی کنید.
ممنون.

----------


## farzadyazdan

> سلام
> دوستان من تازه میخواستم با لاراول کار کنم. متوجه شدم که باید یه برنامه به نام composer رو نصب کنم.
> بعد از این که برای اولین بار نصب کردنش یه ارور داد که از ssl بود و با ویرایش فایل php.ini اون مشکل حل شد.
> 
> بعد که برا بار دوم اومدم نصبش کنم این ارورو میده و هر کاری میکنم نصب نمیشه :
> 
> Download failed: file_get_contents(): SSL operation failed with code 1. OpenSSL Error messages:
> error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed
> file_get_contents(): Failed to enable crypto
> ...


از یک ف ی ل ت ر شکن استفاده کنید

----------


## arash ghafori

استفاده کردم! با سایفن - با فری گیت - با هات اسپات هم وصل شدم جواب نمیده !!
نظرتون چیه ؟؟؟

----------


## ni.alpr

با installer دارید نصب می کنید یا با دستور ؟

----------


## sara.saba90

واسه منم همچین مشکلی داره و کامپوزر نصب نمیشه. لاراول رو تو سیستم دوستم دانلود کردم و الان با اون کار میکنم
باید حتما کامپوزر نصب باشه؟در ادامه بهش نیاز دارم؟هیچ راه دیگه ای برای نصب کامپوزر نیست؟

----------


## ni.alpr

همونطور که قبلا به دوستان پیشنهاد دادم ، بهترین راه نصب Homestead با استفاده از Vagrant هست . یه اوبونتو سرور با تمام نیازمندی های موجود. یا اینکه خودتون یه اوبونتو سرور با virtualBox نصب کنید و نیازمندی ها رو نصب کنید . اون موقع با shared_folder و ssh دستورارو روی اون اجرا کنید و فولدراتون هم توی ویندوز دسترسی داشته باشید. 

من فکر می کنم خیلی ضروری هست . مگه اینکه خودتون تخصص داشته باشید پکیج هایی که نیازتون میشه رو دونه دونه دانلود کنید و جایگزاری کنید.

من خیلی سعی کردم چیزامو روی ویندوز نصب کنم اما همیشه خیلی گیر داشتم ، کامپوزر اولیش هست ، کامپوننت های تست و خیلی چیزای دیگه به مرور زمان نیازتون میشه .
homestedمحیطی هست که taylor otwel سازنده ی لاراول آماده کرده برای این کار و با VirtualBox و Vagrant به راحتی نصب میشه .

----------


## sara.saba90

سیستمم ضعیفه.نمیتونم اوبونتو هم نصب کنم.یعنی به جز خود لاراول افزونه یا چیزای دیگه هم هست که باید با کامپوزر دانلود بشه؟نمیشه همشو از سیستم دیگه یک جا دانلود کرد و اورد به سیستم خودم؟یا سایتی نیست که این افزونه ها رو گذاشته باشه؟ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.چون کامپوزر نصب نمیشه و از سیستم دوستم لاراول رو دانلود کردم و ریختم تو سیستم خودم :لبخند:

----------


## ni.alpr

> سیستمم ضعیفه.نمیتونم اوبونتو هم نصب کنم.یعنی به جز خود لاراول افزونه یا چیزای دیگه هم هست که باید با کامپوزر دانلود بشه؟نمیشه همشو از سیستم دیگه یک جا دانلود کرد و اورد به سیستم خودم؟یا سایتی نیست که این افزونه ها رو گذاشته باشه؟ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.چون کامپوزر نصب نمیشه و از سیستم دوستم لاراول رو دانلود کردم و ریختم تو سیستم خودم


بله این کار امکان پذیر هست ، composer کارش اینه که نصب پکیج هارو برای شما آسون می کنه . شما می تونید جای دیگه انجامش بدید و کدهارو جابه جا کنید.

شما زمانی که از لاراول استفاده می کنید،برای مثال نیاز به یک سیستم کاربری پیدا می کنید ، تمام اون تابع های کنترل دسترسی و ... برای راحتی کار  یه جستجو توی https://packagist.org/ می زنید و پکیج مناسبی که نیازمندی های شما رو داره پیدا می کنید، اون رو با استفاده از کامپوزر خیلی راحت نصبش می کنید و توی لاراول ازش استفاده می کنید. همچنین کامپوزر وظیفه ی autoloadکردن با psr ها هم می تونه به عهده داشته باشه  . شما کلا توی کار برنامه نویسی وب زیاد به Command line نیاز پیدا می کنید ، مخصوصا توی نوشتن و اجرای تست . 

پیشنهاد من اینه که فعلا همینطوری یادگیریتون رو شروع کنید ، اما در طولانی مدت این هارو هم در نظر داشته باشید .

----------


## alirayaneh

سلام دوستان هر چند ممکنه این پست خیلی قدیمی باشه . ولی از اونجا که دیدم ممکنه گوگل خیلیا رو به این صفحه هدایت کنه خواستم به در بسته نخورند . 
همونطور که در متن ارور ذکر شده این ارور مربوط به گواهی  ssl  هست و هیچ ربطی به فیلتر بودن منابع اتصال composer  نداره . 

برای رفع این مشکل بسته به سیستم عامل تون و نحوه نصب apache  و php  روش حل این مشکل تفاوت چندانی نداره . 
اگر wamp  رو ویندوزتون نصب کردین .  و این ارور پیش اومده موقع نصب composer 
میتونید بصورت دستی سرتیفیکیت رو دانلود کنید و در php.ini مسیر دهی کنید . 
http://curl.haxx.se/ca/cacert.pem
این رو دانود کنید و با اسم ca-bundle.crt
در مسیر نصب wamp  بصورت زیر زخیره کنید . 
D:\wamp\bin\php\php5.6.11\ca-bundle.crt

بعد اون رو در فایل php.ini  موجود در همین پوشه فراخانی کنید . بصورت 
openssl.cafile="D:\wamp\bin\php\php5.6.11\ca-bundle.crt"
توجه داشته باشید ممکنه openssl.cafile= رو در فایل php.ini  پیدا نکنید . میتونید خودتون دستی این رو وارد کنید . 
امیدوارم این پاسخ بتونه بهتون کمک کنه ..

----------


## majidkm

سلام کسی تا حالا این مشکل رو داشته من هر کاری می کنم این ارور رو میده لطفا راهنمایی کنید

Untitled.png

----------


## Hediyeh.al

من وقتی وارد پوشه ی xampp م‌میشم نه پوشه ی bin داره نه php.ini میشه لطفا راهنماییم کنین اولین بار که از xampp استفاده میکنم

----------


## plague

> من وقتی وارد پوشه ی xampp م‌میشم نه پوشه ی bin داره نه php.ini میشه لطفا راهنماییم کنین اولین بار که از xampp استفاده میکنم


تو xamp مکان فولدر ها فرق میکنه
سرچ کن نام فایل رو پیداش میکنی ... تو فولدر php هستش اگه تو ورژن های جدید تر تغییر نداده باشن جاش رو

----------


## behzadamin12

ببینید دوست عزیز وقتی میخاید یک چیزی رو یاد بگیرید سعی نکنید با خطا و آزمون اینکارو بکنید وقتیکه منبع آموزشش آماده و رایگانه حتما سعی کنید اول مطالعه کنید
*کامپوزر* یه آموزش توصط استاد غفوری داره که رایگانه و فک کنم 13 قسمت باشه
من لینک رو براتون میزارم و فک کنم استاد غفوری رو حتما بشناسید
https://jobteam.ir/ProductUser/137-What-is-a-Composer

----------

